
Kedrosky: Worst Dow Jones Junes Since Depression - nickb
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2008/06/26/worst_dow_jones.html
======
thwarted
Why is the graph not arranged by date? Can't even see trends with that. This
is meaningless.

------
Prrometheus
What an arbitrary sample set (all months of June).

